# Trainer for 24" Wheels?



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Has anyone any idea on indoor trainers that can be used with 24" wheels (9mm QR) and preferably also take my 27.5 10mm rear? 

The lad wants to do some fitness training for XC races and I really no nothing about indoor trainers and obviously price will be an issue..


----------



## bytesiz (Sep 6, 2007)

Steve-XtC said:


> Has anyone any idea on indoor trainers that can be used with 24" wheels (9mm QR) and preferably also take my 27.5 10mm rear?
> 
> The lad wants to do some fitness training for XC races and I really no nothing about indoor trainers and obviously price will be an issue..


I modified one to be used with 20-24 inch wheels. I'll post a pic later to give you an idea of what I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

bytesiz said:


> I modified one to be used with 20-24 inch wheels. I'll post a pic later to give you an idea of what I did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic ....
Many thanks


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If it's 24" tire, it'll depend on the tire. If they're ~2" knobby tires, a trainer will not be any fun at all. the tread will shake teeth out. If the 24" bike has 135 or 130 mm wide dropouts, I'd take some measurements for diameter and see if you can get a 26" wheel with 1.25" tires or maybe even a road wheel in there with little 23mm tires. Mathematically, they should be very similar in outer diameter. Smooth tread on a trainer is much better than any knobby. And you can usually find used road wheels pretty cheap. Not like you need the brakes or anything, just a wheel, tire, and 7/8 speed cassette/freewheel.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Steve-XtC said:


> Has anyone any idea on indoor trainers that can be used with 24" wheels (9mm QR) and preferably also take my 27.5 10mm rear?
> 
> The lad wants to do some fitness training for XC races and I really no nothing about indoor trainers and obviously price will be an issue..


22" to 29" wheels with an adapter for 16" to 22" wheels. Wind resistance gets pretty loud though but if outdoors it won't/shouldn't be a problem plus they probably won't be spinning that fast. Some HS teams had a row of these green ones in use pre-race. That's a big budget!

Kinetic Cyclone 2.0 Wind Trainer > Accessories > Trainers & Rollers > Indoor Trainers | Jenson USA


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

watts888 said:


> If it's 24" tire, it'll depend on the tire. If they're ~2" knobby tires, a trainer will not be any fun at all. the tread will shake teeth out. If the 24" bike has 135 or 130 mm wide dropouts, I'd take some measurements for diameter and see if you can get a 26" wheel with 1.25" tires or maybe even a road wheel in there with little 23mm tires. Mathematically, they should be very similar in outer diameter. Smooth tread on a trainer is much better than any knobby. And you can usually find used road wheels pretty cheap. Not like you need the brakes or anything, just a wheel, tire, and 7/8 speed cassette/freewheel.


Thanks ... I'd not really thought I don't need brakes so any 26er should be great...
I just tested a Walmart 26er wheel that was lying about and the external diameter with some Walmart type tire is pretty close to the 24 with the 2.1 tires... 
Stick a training tire on and it will likely be the same...


----------



## bytesiz (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a photo of how I modified an old trainer. Just used some metal stock, a hack saw, and a drill.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

You can buy an adapter for 20 and 24 inch wheels for Cycleops trainers (or make one yourself as in the previous post)
You can buy cheap used Cycleops trainers on Craigslist. Cycleops are pretty common trainers on CL. (as in the previous post)
You can get slick 24x2.0 bmx tires. (not as in the previous post )


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Bytesize .... that's certainly do-able....

The whole thing is quite possibly turning into either a what's the cheapest option (used off craigslist option) vs the what gets used most option... right at the other end I can see a full Zwift system getting a lot of use ..(probably) but costing as much as a bike


----------

